# The joys of the youth hunt



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

After all of the rain we got yesterday, I decided to hit the stand this morning, hoping Yogi would be hungry. I was able to sneak out there around 5:30am, saw the bait wasn’t hit and made my way up the tree. Feeling optimistic because I have had the same bear hit in the morning four times last week from 7am-8:30am! 
At 6:21, 29 mins before legal shooting time, I hear my first shot across the road, probably a 1/2 mile away. I know of one other bear hunter, and it came from that general direction but I wouldn’t think it would be him... he’s a stand up guy. Then, about 6:30am I hear a lot of commotion to the northeast of me, about 150 yards out. Then I see a couple flashlights. At first I was thinking someone was tracking from the early shot, but then the lights just disappeared... they went into their pop-up blind. Then it hit me... the youth hunt! 

I sat until 10:30am, and decided to go back to the house for a cup of coffee. Sure enough, the neighbor let his nephew hunt this morning. Definitely, not upset with the kid or my neighbor, but it got me thinking about the seasons... I’ve waited 13 years for a Baldwin tag, finally got drawn, have 6 different Bear on camera, and now I have to compete with a bunch of 13 year olds, lol! 
Tomorrow the dogs start, Tuesday is small game, and next weekend I get to compete with the early doe season. 

If any DNR are reading this, I think it is time to move the bear season up a couple weeks. Give the youth their weekend, give the early doe hunters their weekend, but give the guys and gals who have been putting in for 13 years an uninterrupted hunt! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The Michigan Bear hunters Assn pushed to have the youth deer season moved up a weekend so it did not disturb the hound hunters opener in the UP where a bulk of the bear hunting takes place. In the past hound season always started on the 15th. Don’t forget to thank them.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Why your at it you can thank the bear association for having to wait 13 years and going to a lottery system. Bear population are not in jeopardy yet the lottery system continue as bear and human incidents increase. Also because of the increase bear population so does the damage to private property from that increase.

Sorry to hear of your discouragement. I would highly advise having more than one bait site and more than one location or property to help alleviate or lesson the impact OP described. Still the 13 year wait is the biggest issue IMO


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I do have another spot. I’m heading there now, but I sure was hoping to get one behind my house! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekend traffic makes it tuff around here as well. I agree 13 years is crazy plus we have what something like a week to get it done. Won't do it again.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

When I filled out my bear survey 2 years ago I wrote a long letter to them about what a shame it is for bear hunters to put in hours and hours of blood and sweat baiting before the season. Waiting in excess of 5 years in most situations only to have deal with early antlerless season. The youth hunt. Early waterfowl. Small game season. Etc etc. I get you can only cram so much into the season and everyone deserves the right to hunt but why not just push the opener up a week or two and give the first season bear guys the first week at a minimum uninterrupted by other hunts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

chuckinduck said:


> When I filled out my bear survey 2 years ago I wrote a long letter to them about what a shame it is for bear hunters to put in hours and hours of blood and sweat baiting before the season. Waiting in excess of 5 years in most situations only to have deal with early antlerless season. The youth hunt. Early waterfowl. Small game season. Etc etc. I get you can only cram so much into the season and everyone deserves the right to hunt but why not just push the opener up a week or two and give the first season bear guys the first week at a minimum uninterrupted by other hunts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Especially when it seems to be the one thing most affected by the woods coming alive with hunters.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

chuckinduck said:


> When I filled out my bear survey 2 years ago I wrote a long letter to them about what a shame it is for bear hunters to put in hours and hours of blood and sweat baiting before the season. Waiting in excess of 5 years in most situations only to have deal with early antlerless season. The youth hunt. Early waterfowl. Small game season. Etc etc. I get you can only cram so much into the season and everyone deserves the right to hunt but why not just push the opener up a week or two and give the first season bear guys the first week at a minimum uninterrupted by other hunts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


There will always be human interferences. If not small game, deer hunters and even other bear hunters. You can even add bird watchers, mushroom pickers, those scouting or people putting stands up, the list goes on and on. The issue is limiting hunting by a lottery system. It also does not make any sense with bear population increasing in or near human homesteads. Think about the issue of hunter retention or the loss of hunters attrition, why add to this with limiting and losing hunters by a lottery system??? I understand the need to limit non residents and isolated areas like islands but other than that this lottery system is ruining hunting! For one reason the animosity toward other hunters during bear season. There is no reason to limit hunting on a thriving specie IMO.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I would love to see michigan go to a quota hunt with nightly call ins to verify seasons still open. This is how Arkansas does there season and It just makes sense! I know so many people that cancel hunts because of work, life, kids sports... wasted tags on a flourishing resource. Quota hunts would let the people who wanna participate enjoy the sport more regularly and manage the resources on a bear harvested by area sound science. Just my honest opinion and 2 cents...


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

What he said


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I would love to see michigan go to a quota hunt with nightly call ins to verify seasons still open. This is how Arkansas does there season and It just makes sense! I know so many people that cancel hunts because of work, life, kids sports... wasted tags on a flourishing resource. Quota hunts would let the people who wanna participate enjoy the sport more regularly and manage the resources on a bear harvested by area sound science. Just my honest opinion and 2 cents...


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Exactly


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

jrv said:


> I’ve waited 13 years for a Baldwin tag, finally got drawn
> Tomorrow the dogs start, Tuesday is small game, and next weekend I get to compete with the early doe season.
> 
> If any DNR are reading this, I think it is time to move the bear season up a couple weeks. Give the youth their weekend, give the early doe hunters their weekend, but give the guys and gals who have been putting in for 13 years an uninterrupted hunt! Thanks for reading!


I agree, In no way should a early deer season start the same time as the bear season. Push the Liberty hunt out a week even two this year the way the calendar falls combine the early doe season with it if necessary during some years.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Honestly, the youth hunt should be the first Saturday and Sunday in November. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I would love to see michigan go to a quota hunt with nightly call ins to verify seasons still open. This is how Arkansas does there season and It just makes sense! I know so many people that cancel hunts because of work, life, kids sports... wasted tags on a flourishing resource. Quota hunts would let the people who wanna participate enjoy the sport more regularly and manage the resources on a bear harvested by area sound science. Just my honest opinion and 2 cents...


Meh. Private landowners would be getting a bear every year opening day.

Besides, tags can be donated.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> Meh. Private landowners would be getting a bear every year opening day.
> 
> Besides, tags can be donated.


I guess I cant see where a landowner would have advantage over a state land hunter.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Some units in a preference point system seem to always end up taking a ton of points to draw. I’ve hunted 3 times in 5 years so the opportunity is out there if one wants to hunt more.
I would never hunt mi if you only had a day or 2 until the tags were filled.

I don’t like the tag transfer either. Just contributes to point creep.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Not sure I agree with quota hunts. Arkansas is a state I'm somewhat familiar with in deer hunting and have looked into their bear hunting. The issue I see there is it sounds good on paper until the quota is filled in like three days. Great if you can be out on the first day or two but a ton of pressure on those days.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

giver108 said:


> Not sure I agree with quota hunts. Arkansas is a state I'm somewhat familiar with in deer hunting and have looked into their bear hunting. The issue I see there is it sounds good on paper until the quota is filled in like three days. Great if you can be out on the first day or two but a ton of pressure on those days.


I agree to a point but there quotas dont get filled in three days. They also have different seasons and tags allocated to different weapons. Archery, muzzleloader, then rifle. 

It works for them and people that want a chance at a bear put in the effort. I just hate all the ******** stories I hear from people every year that got tags and dont even go, or go the first weekend then dont return. People who want to hunt shouldn't have to wait for a tag for ridiculous amounts of time while people who get tags waste them... November 15th is the same day every year and people find a way to get out. I'm just saying... and I appreciate everyone's opinions as well. This is just how I feel.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I agree to a point but there quotas dont get filled in three days. They also have different seasons and tags allocated to different weapons. Archery, muzzleloader, then rifle.
> 
> It works for them and people that want a chance at a bear put in the effort. I just hate all the ******** stories I hear from people every year that got tags and dont even go, or go the first weekend then dont return. People who want to hunt shouldn't have to wait for a tag for ridiculous amounts of time while people who get tags waste them... November 15th is the same day every year and people find a way to get out. I'm just saying... and I appreciate everyone's opinions as well. This is just how I feel.


Says right here that in 2018 the archery limit in Zone 1, which is where I am familiar with, was reached in three days. 

https://www.agfc.com/en/hunting/big-game/bear/bear-harvest-reports/

However, I hear what you're saying on a lot of your points, especially the wasted tags. I just think a quota in MI may result in a CF with the amount of people who want to hunt bears.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The Michigan Bear hunters Assn pushed to have the youth deer season moved up a weekend so it did not disturb the hound hunters opener in the UP where a bulk of the bear hunting takes place. In the past hound season always started on the 15th. Don’t forget to thank them.


Which makes absolutely no sense. In the UP you have a month and a half in the lower I think it’s only 9 days!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Moved it because of youth hunt in the UP? Cause what, like 60 kids partake up there?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The Michigan Bear hunters Assn pushed to have the youth deer season moved up a weekend so it did not disturb the hound hunters opener in the UP where a bulk of the bear hunting takes place. In the past hound season always started on the 15th. Don’t forget to thank them.


I lost all use for the MBHA a long time ago. All of the Sportsmen of Michigan saved the hound hunting of bears when it could have been lost through a ballot issue years ago.

A few years later the DNR Oked a short trapping season on bobcat in a small area of the lower. The MBHA got an injunction that stopped that season. The DNR was able to get the injunction lifted so the trapping season was able to happen. That to me seemed like Greed on the part of the MBHA. The trappers were a part of those that saved the running of bears yet the MBHA tried to stab the trappers in the back!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

multibeard said:


> I lost all use for the MBHA a long time ago. All of the Sportsmen of Michigan saved the hound hunting of bears when it could have been lost through a ballot issue years ago.
> 
> A few years later the DNR Oked a short trapping season on bobcat in a small area of the lower. The MBHA got an injunction that stopped that season. The DNR was able to get the injunction lifted so the trapping season was able to happen. That to me seemed like Greed on the part of the MBHA. The trappers were a part of those that saved the running of bears yet the MBHA tried to stab the trappers in the back!


I'm all for MBHA but man some of the regs seem skewed and selfish toward their favor


----------

